# Hey, WCGers, grab this while able.



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

18c/36t QH26 stepping V4 2011-3 chip on Ebay

Kindly note that QH26 stepping is very early ES.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 15, 2016)

Tempting..... too bad the mobos are so much $$


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

X99 mobo has gone down a lot as of late. Even in Canada, I can source one for 200 CAD, sometimes even as low as 180. 

Used to cost at least 255 CAD.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

WARNING WARNING listing Removed


----------



## alucasa (Nov 15, 2016)

> Your recent eBay transaction may be from a compromised account



Yeppers, gone.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2016)

I always try to go for the later steppings but they usually charge you more for those.  I think it's worth it though.  They usually have better m/b compatibility, fewer bugs and in my very limited experience tend to run cooler. QS (quality control samples) rather than ES is the way to go but you don't see those very often.


----------

